# Platte City, Missouri - March 18



## BillinMo (Feb 27, 2017)

The 15th Annual Northwest Missouri Insulator & Bottle Show will be held at the Platte County Fairgrounds, 15730 Fairgrounds Rd., Platte City, MO 64079. Platte City is between Kansas City and St. Joseph, very close to I-29. March 18 is the same weekend as another local antique show, which allows both shows to have more visitors. Last year's show was a sellout with 85 tables! Open to the public from 9:00 AM to 3:00 PM.


----------

